# Tuition fees of Universities



## Deuce

Quick question - Are the fees equal across all universities for the same degree?

I'm looking at the University of Melbourne. Any input as to the most cost effective route would be appreciated. I'll be studying law.


----------



## Boboa

No, fees differ from university to university, as well as from degree to degree. I presume popularity of NSW universities (like UNSW, UWS, UniSyd, UTS and Maqaree) come from more sensible fee structure.


----------



## CharlieAus

Using an agent will give you the oportunity to compare prices between different universities, so I would recommend that.

(Also, I guess it is rather unofficial but some agents do deliver discounts.)


----------



## corepda

Fee is not at all equal/similar. It varies with uni's for a same course. Though I had a different impression earlier about Group 8 to be almost double the price of non group 8 uni's but in reality I found them to be of 15-20% difference with huge difference in reputation level. For eg Melbourne Uni & Deakin has got not that big difference in my course but Melb uni is far more respectable than Deakin Uni in the particular course I am enrolled in. I am in Deakin because of some reasons but I would love to get in to Melb Uni anytime in future. To give you rought eg : My course of International relations has fee of 21,650K AUD in Deakin whereas Melb charge 26.500 for the same course. Now you have to see how far does that make a difference in your case.

Hope that helped.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Brad585966

I also want to know about the cost of MS degree.


----------



## juanbell

No..I don't think so that wish is same in all universities,it differ for all universities and depends on their criteria..Whether it is tuition fees or any other fees.. In fact it depends on courses also which you like to opt..


----------



## prakash

I am from Nepal and i have completed my bachelor Degree in 2010 and since from 2010, i am working in a managerial post. i decided to complete my MBA from Australian University and i got an offer letter from University of Wollongong. Its 1 year MBA program. Please suggest me what i do. Because, if i choose 1 year MBA then i can't apply for work permit after MBA. And what are the possibilities of getting Visa for 1 year MBA and which one will be better 2 year or 1 year from Visa success rate. If i choose 1 year MBA, what after MBA? please suggest me.


----------



## bradleystacks

Tuition fees differ on each school. But as long as it offer good and quality education I think you good.


----------



## BiancaB

You can also speak to one of our counsellors at Studylane if you are unsure of anything, we'd be happy to help you:

www studylane com au/speak_to_counsellor php


----------



## engruhasan

If I am granted PR and I want to study a postgrad degree in an Australian university, will I be considered a domestic candidate? If so, how are they going to consider the eduction I acquired in my home country?


----------



## stuadams

Universities are private organisations. USyd for example pays their staff more and provides lower funding for their student resources, so that it appeals to their "we have the best experts" image - purely for marketing reasons.


----------

